# jail & oidentd



## jaru (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi,

I've a small problem with oidentd.
There are 'mother' system with some irc accounts for confident users, and another virtual with jailed irc shells on the same machine. It's not a problem when oidentd is running on one of them (good idents on irc, without '~'), but how to do that on both systems? I can forward 113 port to for example - mother, but then client from jailed system with uid e.g. 1018 gets username from mother's /etc/passwd with the same uid...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2010)

Run oidentd on each jail.


----------



## jaru (Jul 27, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Run oidentd on each jail.



It's not a problem, in this case ident work only with client from jail, but is still problem with cliens ftom host/mother machine;/


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2010)

Run an identd on the host system too.


----------

